# The Nature Park.



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hi everyone,*

Just to share with you my 15 gal. tank, which setup on 25th. of June 2008.

Tank size: 60cm x 30cm x 30cm.
Lighting: 54 watt PL.
Fertilization using flourish excel.
Plants: Anubias nana, windelov, java moss, willow moss, java fern, bacopa, hairgrass, suesswassertang

Rescape tank: everything taken out from the tank and rearranged the the DW.
Make it looks like a fallen tree and have moss tie on it. Add some JBL fertilizer tablets into 
the soil when reused it.:hat:










*The completed setup picture on 25-06-80.*









*Picture taken today and can see where the plants thriving after 1 month plus.*









*Left side view. but don't know why the nana have brown stain on the leave.*









Right side view.









You may give some comments or criticizes on the tank so that I may improve my scape.:welcome:
This tank is only 1 and 1/2 months old. Intend to have it low tech.

The fallen log with surround plants. 








The crs shrimps found in the tank.









Hope you enjoy it, thanks for any advise.:cheer2:


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

The brown slim may be diatoms. Otocinclus eill clean that up well. And nice scape and use of wood


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i like your tank looks very comforting.should look really cool when it fills in.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful tank!

I like your fallen log.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The brown "stains" is indeed diatom algae. It's easy to get rid of it with some otto cats, nerite snails or small plecos. 

I really like the natural feel of your aquascape. It's very peaceful.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!! Great job, your tank transports me!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very pretty scape!... I like the way the fallen tree makes a bridge across the stream.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice, I had to keep reminding myself that this was underwater.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Very lovely!


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice, I love the peaceful and tranquil feeling it has.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> The brown slim may be diatoms. Otocinclus eill clean that up well. And nice scape and use of wood


Hi Matt, Ooh, I didn't know that, I will put in otocinclus eill to clean those leaves, thanks for your help and the compliment, not sure any idea of improving it.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

cassiusclay said:


> i like your tank looks very comforting.should look really cool when it fills in.


Hi Ryan,

Thanks for the comforting words and I am happy you like it. Will keep update when plants thriving in position. Cheers and have a nice day.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> I like your fallen log.


Hi CobraGuppy, you really enjoy it as the same way for me, a theme strike me of having a fallen tree in my scaping as I saw it in a movie. Thanks for your cheering heart.:whoo:


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

AaronT said:


> The brown "stains" is indeed diatom algae. It's easy to get rid of it with some otto cats, nerite snails or small plecos.
> 
> I really like the natural feel of your aquascape. It's very peaceful.


Hi AaronT, thanks for your encouraging words. You know any idea what causes my plants to have diatom, I will try and prevent it from coming back again. Meantime, I will put in 2 otos to help clean up. I have a few crs shrimps in the tank, will the otos attack my shrimps or must I move the shrimps out from the tank? Thanks in advance for the help.:help:


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

ferris89 said:


> Absolutely amazing!! Great job, your tank transports me!


Hi Ferris89, I am very delight to hear that and it's really that my tank transport you. LOL. Anyway, hope you enjoy it, and have a nice day.:cheer2:


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

trenac said:


> Very pretty scape!... I like the way the fallen tree makes a bridge across the stream.


Hi Trenac,

I'm glad that you like it, usually the fallen tree in the wild jungle will left unattended and form log which have mosses grown over it. If the pathway in the picture that convert to river will be must pretty look. I am waiting for the plants grow wild and densely, more to a jungle view than have it in the river view. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am glad that HelgyMatt and AaronT for giving advised to use otos fish to clean up the brown diatom algae. I went to my nearest LFS and only have this otos. This Otocinclus Affinis are very hard working, didn't rest and just keep working since the moment I put them in the tank. Hahaha.

Look at them cleaning my plants. LOL









Can see the Otocinclus Affinis clearing up the algae.









The result satisfy me and I going to keep them in this tank as my working pal.:third:









It's really work for cleaning up algae. Hope you enjoy viewing.:yo:


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi *Inareverie85* and *info scavenger*, and *Cah925* thanks for your good comments and hope to learn from the members here in this forum.
Most of the time when I sat aside to admire the scene in this tank and felt the tranguil, calm and quiet. The moments came in mind, why not name it " The Nature Park". Anyway see what I can improve, cheers.


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Nature Park. Update today.*

I have my tank update, any comments are welcome.








The sunset scene.

















Different colours effect.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice. Wish the park around here looked that cared for. lol


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Angie, thanks for the sweet words, and may I wish that your surrounding park are more green and lush plants than these park which is now in my tank. Hahaha.[smilie=l::wave:


----------

